# New law proposed



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...ign=govuk-notifications&utm_content=immediate


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for that I will repeat it on the Spanish and French forums


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

You're welcome baldilocks.


----------

